# Ohio locations



## dragonswing

OK--this is for everyone from Ohio to write down the city they are from so we can plot it on the map. Then we can find a center location and plan our get together for next summer.


----------



## TinaS

I am in Xenia. We are close to Dayton and Springfield.


----------



## barginluvr

Sidney, north of Dayton


----------



## waya

dragonswing said:


> OK--this is for everyone from Ohio to write down the city they are from so we can plot it on the map. Then we can find a center location and plan our get together for next summer.


Findlay

Please be sure to let us know when and where. This is a great idea.

I would even go for a winter meet up !!!


----------



## pattycake61

Newcomerstown (E. Central Ohio) close to New Philadelphia if that helps?

Patty


----------



## momcat531

Hilliard, NW of Columbus


----------



## FranVan

Lancaster. Southern part of Ohio.


----------



## ladywrongway

I live in Vandalia, just north of Dayton.


----------



## Jeanne618

Cincinnati!!


----------



## M1GNON

Dayton


----------



## grandmasbudy

Bellaire, it is along the Ohio river


----------



## eenjean

I am from Poland, outside or Youngstown


----------



## nchilds

Soon to be Eaton,........presently, Gallipolis. Moving as soon as we sell our house in Gallipolis.

I'm a member of a Fiber Guild and a knitting group in Gallipolis and am hoping to find similar groups when moving to Eaton. Anyone close to that area aware of a fiber guild or knitting group? 

How can I live without knitting/fiber buddies? ;-)


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

I am in Columbus suburbs/Central Ohio


----------



## mwilsonmd

Aberdeen, far south on th Ohio River.


----------



## leinbaug

Athens.


----------



## dianahearts

Columbus


----------



## knitandshoot

dragonswing said:


> OK--this is for everyone from Ohio to write down the city they are from so we can plot it on the map. Then we can find a center location and plan our get together for next summer.


I am from Elmore, Ohio. Closest towns, Fremont and Toledo


----------



## knitandshoot

maybe we will have to have a southern one and a northern one?


----------



## casey1952

Eastlake On the shore of the Lake and east of Cleveland


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich

I am in Eastlake on Lake Erie (north shore of Cleveland). Look forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm from Zanesville. That's about 50 miles east of Columbus.


----------



## lyd

Thompson,Ohio close to Chardon.


----------



## zzknits

A little north of Cincinnati.


----------



## bossbonn

Canal Fulton...southwest of Akron


----------



## Normagw

in Poland, Ohio


----------



## Meggie77

I'm located in Sheffield Village near Lake Erie about 30 miles from Cleveland


----------



## Cocoa

Mogadore, ohio. Near Akron.


----------



## pinkllamalinda

Richwood - between Marysville and Marion


----------



## MzBluejay

Washington Court House


----------



## MargieA

Just few miles south of Dayton Mall.


----------



## kehinkle

Near Toledo. This sounds like fun. Please let me know where and when.


----------



## Zlata

North of Troy, OH Looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## Dlclose

I'm in Avon Lake, just west of Cleveland.


----------



## nickieann

Stockport Ohio about 30 miles southeast of Zanesville


----------



## Dlclose

I'm thinking Columbus. It really is very central. Just a suggestion.


----------



## bobctwn65

I live in New Phila. about 2 hours north of Columbus


----------



## balloch8

toledo


----------



## balloch8

Toledo, I'm in MI but closer to Toledo


----------



## Carol295

Akron


----------



## aura

dragonswing said:


> OK--this is for everyone from Ohio to write down the city they are from so we can plot it on the map. Then we can find a center location and plan our get together for next summer.


Lima, Ohio About half way between Toledo and Dayton


----------



## Scotlynn

Hilliard- northwest of Columbus. Scotlynn


----------



## Avery09

I live in Dublin,Ohio, just off Muirfield Drive.


----------



## willowsfan

Columbus (east side) If you decide to chose Columbus, I will be more than happy to help with arrangements, etc.


----------



## derfer

Born in West Carrollton moved to Dayton when I was 12 . 
Love West Carrollton in the 30&40s


----------



## Sue Bee

Would love to meet even just a few knitters from NW Columbus It would be a God send for me as I have no one that I know who knits !! Some times I just would like to share with a real person. Anyone who is interested, please p m me. Blessings to you all ! Sue Bee


----------



## carol12

Cleveland,Lakewood area


----------



## sally_libby

I am in Pickerington. Would love to meet someone to work with every week or so. That would be great!


----------



## Annekeetje

Maumee, very close to Toledo


----------



## pinkllamalinda

I have a spinning/knitting, etc. group that meets once a month on Saturday mornings. I live in Richwood between Marysville and Marion. PM me if you'd like to join us.


----------



## pinkllamalinda

Sue Bee said:


> Would love to meet even just a few knitters from NW Columbus It would be a God send for me as I have no one that I know who knits !! Some times I just would like to share with a real person. Anyone who is interested, please p m me. Blessings to you all ! Sue Bee


I have a spinning/knitting, etc. group that meets once a month on Saturday mornings. I'm in Richwood between Marysville and Marion. PM me if you'd like to join us.


----------



## Sue Bee

pinkllamalinda - thanks for your reply. Would love to eet with your group, but right now I I am limited as to how far I can travel. Will keep you in mind. Blessings, Sue Bee


----------



## tami_ohio

I am near Lorain, Ohio, half way between Cleveland and Sandusky, Ohio.

Tami


----------



## BlueRose64

I am in Cincinnatia, Ohio.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

I live on the south east side of Columbus area...I'm located in Madison Township between Reynoldsburg, Pickerington, Canal Winchester, and Groveport. I mostly knit charity hats, etc. but also crochet & do other crafts when I have time & inclination...


----------



## carrottop71

nickieann said:


> Stockport Ohio about 30 miles southeast of Zanesville


I'm in Zanesville, Oh,


----------



## Sue Bee

O K - anyone wanting to meet, I live in sw Columbus, near Sawmill rd and 161. p m me.


----------



## mwilsonmd

I'm in Aberdeen, near the Ohio River, between Cincy and Portsmouth.


----------



## lyd

I'm in Hartsgrove, 40 miles east of Cleveland


----------

